# Matte gray BMW 130i - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This customer was really crazy! 
Roof, hood and trunk lid change to Carbon fiber...
But, the whole car's condition of paint and flatness is very bad.

We spend many days to repair it.

































































After spray filler:

















very bad carbon fiber's surface:









And we need to spray 3 lines on it...









the accessories had many problems

























After base coat

























then do the trunk lid

























Check again and agian...

















Prepare to spray paint

















car body finished


























































Then wheel

























































Wheel finished









start to recover all parts

































install new logo









and detailing, then CQuartz coating









Customer Check his car









After two month..... finished... 


































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW!!!!!

No paint for you to polish though


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

fantastic!! awesome looking one-er


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Awsomessssss


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, i love the rear wheel arches! Looks like the bonnet from a V8 M3 too! Excellent work!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

amiller said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> No paint for you to polish though


It no need to polish! :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Colour looks fantastic, love the finish.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool looking Racing tank :thumb::thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This is next car, also is a crazy customer! :doublesho

We do our best to meet all requirements of customers!


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

nice its diffrent ! satin grey


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

At the start of the thread i thought oh dear  

But now its all finished i think it looks cool :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, you guys are fantastic Orion! Awesome work!


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

is this the car thats getting a tuned 135i engine put in


----------



## bentley300 (Apr 16, 2011)

great looking car:thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Very smart


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

That is awesome!

I'm looking forward to your next car already!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice work, really impressed with the finished car.
Looking forward to the Porsche.
Simon


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

orion613719 said:


> This is next car, also is a crazy customer! :doublesho
> 
> We do our best to meet all requirements of customers!


What will you be doing to this?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Very nice work. Really like the bodyshop..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome paint job :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job on the 1 Series wasn't sure what to expect but it looks great :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

my opinion........that's no BEEMER!!!!


----------



## tsi140 (May 7, 2011)

fantastic job! something different!


----------



## fleming (Feb 2, 2011)

amazing~~


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

dave smith said:


> is this the car thats getting a tuned 135i engine put in


It's original engine


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> What will you be doing to this?


take out all interior


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Holly ****!  Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantastic work! I'm loving that paint finish.


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Auto bling your job is astonishing


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

my god that is stunning


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

okay that's it. 

I'll start saving up for an air ticket to Taiwan and taxi fare from the airport to autobling!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing, great results. :argie:


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

nice color and nice style from behind and in front, but the sideline... 
Not my cup of tea. The Wheels are way to big too.

Cheers


----------

